# 2 jack dempseys in 90 gallon?



## beastdovii (Jul 20, 2014)

If I bought 2 jack dempseys small at the same time could they live in a 90 gallon their while life? Or could I keep 2 ebjd and one blood parrot cichlid? But I would rather keep 2 regular JD in there thx a ton guys!!


----------



## NuWrld (Jul 21, 2014)

I think a mated-pair of JDs would be fine in a 90 gallon.


----------



## beastdovii (Jul 20, 2014)

Thx


----------



## beastdovii (Jul 20, 2014)

Would an oscar and JD live in there i dont realy want a mated pair of JD or would an flowerhorn and green terror live in there? Haha sorry for all the questions


----------



## NuWrld (Jul 21, 2014)

Now that I'm not so sure. I wouldn't do either of those combinations (Oscar/JD or Flowerhorn/JD) in a 90 gallon. What about maybe Salvini, Convict or Firemouth? I think those would be better candidates to combine with a JD in a 90 gallon.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A standard 90 would be very cramped for a lone Oscar or a lone flowerhorn.


----------



## beastdovii (Jul 20, 2014)

What about one oscar and 1 green terror


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you were going to get an Oscar, then there wouldn't really be any room for another fish in the 90.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

This is assuming a mature oscar, correct? Or, assuming that there would not be a larger tank transfer later.


----------

